# Interning at LDI 2013



## ruinexplorer (Jun 28, 2013)

> Interning at LDI 2013
> 
> 
> College students! Volunteer for an exciting technical internship program at LDI 2013 in Las Vegas. Experience LDI from backstage, as part of the crew needed for the LDInstitute and professional training programs. Applicants need to be available Sunday, November 17 through Sunday, November 24. Shared hotel accommodations and per diem provided (travel on your own), plus free access to LDI's workshops and conference sessions. Applicants must be enrolled undergraduate or graduate students (or within 1 year of their awarded diploma). Please email a cover letter and resume to [email protected]. *Application Deadline is July 15th, 2013.*
> ...



LDI Show 2013: LDI 2013


----------

